# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Universiteti Sn.Clements

## FlashMx

Pershendetje!

Te nderuar miq desha te merrja propozimin tuaj per diçka qe ka lidhje me studimet online.
Puna qendron ketu :
Nje shoku im me ka ofruar nje ide per te marre Bachelor Degree by Distance Learning nga universiteti Snt Clements(me qender ne Australi) me nje pagese prej 1200 $.Programi mesimor eshte "conversion program", pra eshte nje vjeçar (per shkak te aftesive qe ka studenti te fituara me pare nga institute te ndryshme). 
Provimet jane te gjithe online dhe duhet te pergatitesh vete ne shtepi self-study.
Pyetja ime per ata qe kane ekperience nga D-learning eshte si ju duket juve kjo ide, po ajo pagesa si ju duket juve?
Dhe e dyta a e njihni kete universitet a keni degjuar me pare per te , shkurt muhabeti a te pine uje ndokund ajo diploma qe merr nga ata?

Pershendetje dhe gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Pershendetje!
Te maresh bachelor per nje vit per mua eshte sikur ke fitu llotarine. Sido qe ta bejme sot bachelor perben nje shkalle per me lart (master ose doktorat, se kto hajne buke sot) pra te intereson besoje une (megjithese me duket si e pamundshme)!

----------

